# عيب بسيارة اوبترا-تنطفئ عند تشغيل التكييف



## احمد محمد رضا (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
استلمت سياره من الشركه العامه للسيارات العراقيه نوع اوبترا ولاقيت بعض العيوب فيها واريد حلول لهذا العيب فقط 
السياره تنطفيء عند تشغيل التبريد وخاصه عند السير لمسافات طويله وقمت بتبديل فلتر البنزين وكذلك غيرت الفيت بم ونظفت البخاخات ولاقيت نفس العيب . 
اريد حل لهذا العيب واكون شاكرا"


تنبيه : يلزم اختيار عنوان الموضوع بحيث يدل علي محتواه - تم التغيير - برجاء الالتزام بذلك فيما يأتي


----------



## ابو ربحي (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم أحمد تحليل العطل كالتالي : عند تشغيل المكيف يكون هناك حمل "لود" اضافي على المحرك وبالتالي يجب أن يكون المحرك قادر على تحمل هذا الحمل الزائد وذلك بزيادة شحنة الخليط "الوقود والهواء" و اهم المجسات المسؤولة عن ذلك "مجس TPS " وهو مجس صمام الخنق او يسميه البعض الثروتل ,,مجس Map وهو لقياس ضغط الهواء في مجمع السحب ,,, صمام ISC وهو اختصار لــ " atcuatorIdle speed control " وهو صمام التحكم في المحرك وذلك بإدخال كمية اضافية من الهواء للمحرك عند وجود أحمال اضافية ولكي لا يكون هناك حمل ثقيل على المحرك لان ذلك يسبب بزيادة كبيرة في سحب الوقود سواء كان البنزين او الديزل.
قم بفحص الاشياء الثلاثة التي ذكرتها لك وان شاءالله المشكلة سوف تكون احدهم ,,,عدا ذلك مشكلة في المكيف نفسه وهذا موضوع أخر.

كل الاحترام أخي احمد ونحن على تواصل معك وارجو ان توافينا بما فعلته من فحص للمجسات والصمام المذكور وما هي النتيجة؟ وهل تم حل المشكلة ام لا.
في انتظارك اخي


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم أحمد تحليل العطل كالتالي : عند تشغيل المكيف يكون هناك حمل "لود" اضافي على المحرك وبالتالي يجب أن يكون المحرك قادر على تحمل هذا الحمل الزائد وذلك بزيادة شحنة الخليط "الوقود والهواء" و اهم المجسات المسؤولة عن ذلك "مجس tps " وهو مجس صمام الخنق او يسميه البعض الثروتل ,,مجس map وهو لقياس ضغط الهواء في مجمع السحب ,,, صمام isc وهو اختصار لــ " atcuatoridle speed control " وهو صمام التحكم في المحرك وذلك بإدخال كمية اضافية من الهواء للمحرك عند وجود أحمال اضافية ولكي لا يكون هناك حمل ثقيل على المحرك لان ذلك يسبب بزيادة كبيرة في سحب الوقود سواء كان البنزين او الديزل.
> قم بفحص الاشياء الثلاثة التي ذكرتها لك وان شاءالله المشكلة سوف تكون احدهم ,,,عدا ذلك مشكلة في المكيف نفسه وهذا موضوع أخر.
> 
> ...



رد في قمة العلم و الحترام دائم التمينز


----------



## طالب هندسة سيارات (20 سبتمبر 2011)

لماذا سيارات الديزل لايخلط الوقود والهواء قبل الدخول الى غرفة الاحتراق

ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين الرد على سؤالي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 سبتمبر 2011)

طالب هندسة سيارات قال:


> لماذا سيارات الديزل لايخلط الوقود والهواء قبل الدخول الى غرفة الاحتراق
> 
> ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين الرد على سؤالي


كما تلاحظ اخي الكريم ان سؤالك خارج الموضوع الاصلي ، وبالتالي فربما لا يطلع عليها احد من المهتمين بالاجابة ، فكان من الافضل طرح السؤال في موضوع مستقل . 
وباختصار شديد : 
فإن الديزل طريقة اشتعاله هو ضخه علي شكل رذاذ تحت ضغط عالي ، في كمية من الهواء الساخن المضغوط داخل الاسطوانة ، فيشتعل ذاتيا ، داخل الاسطوانة . 
فهو ليس كالبترول (في نظام الكربريتور) الذي يتم خلطه ثم يدفع به داخل الاسطوانه ثم تنطلق شراره لاشعاله بعد انضغاطه ، حيث لا يشتعل ذاتيا ، وفي النظم الالكترونية ايضا يتم ترذيذه عبر رشاشات ، ثم يتم اشعاله بشراره ايضا بعد ضغطه في اسطوانة المحرك .
- درجة الاشعال الذاتي للبنزين تصل الي 246 درجة مئوية ، وللديزل 210 درجة مئوية


----------



## ابو ربحي (22 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم "طالب هندسة سيارات" اضافة الى ما قاله الاخ عاطف وطبعا لا ازيد عليه وانما ضمن ما تكلم فيه اخي عاطف"
وقود الديزل اذا تركنا له حرية الخلط خارج غرفة الإحتراق مع الهواء سنحصل على اشتعال ذاتي ولكن سترى عادم اسود كسواد الليل  لماذا؟؟
وقود الديزل يحتاج الى هواء ساخن درجة حرارته من 600C - 900C 
وهذا الهواء لن نحصل على درجة حرارته الا بمروره داخل السلندر مرورا بشمعات التسخين "الحمايات" وبالتالي نجحنا في اول نقطة وهي تسخين الهواء ومن ثم ضغط وقود الديزل على هيئة رذاذ بضغط عالي يصل في المحركات الحديثة المزودة بأنظمة common rail تصل الى
2500bar اذن بتلك الخطوات نجحنا في تشغيل محرك الديزل بدوران هادىء مع نسب مختلفة من العادم واكاسيد النيتروجين واول اكسيد الكربون ولكنها تكون بنسب معقولة.

بالنسبة للبنزين يشتعل عند درجة حرارة 650 درجة مئوية مع هواء ساخن بدرجة حرارة 1300 درجة مئوية " المعدل اعلى من الديزل" لكن وتحتها الف خط 
قابلية البنزين للإشتعال الذاتي صعبة وذلك لإرتفاع درجة حرارة الإشتعال الذاتي ,, اما قابليته للإشتعال الخارجي "بواسطة بوجية" فتكون سريعة جدا .
اتمنى ان اكون قد ساهمت ولو بجزء بسيط بإيصال المعلومة
احترامي لاخي عاطف ولك اخي طالب هندسة سيارات


----------



## hamdyali (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ السائل عن الابتر ا هدا العيب فى الغالب يكون من بوابه الهواء (الثروتيل) وهدا العيب يحتاج الى عمل تنشيط 
على جهاز فحص اولا
وبكل الاحترام اخى ابو ربحى ثروتيل الابترا مدمج به حساس سرعه الخمول(السلانسيه)مع tps فى علبه واحدة وفى حالة الاستبدال يستبدل الثروتيل كاملا اخيك حمدى على


----------



## حسين الخفاجي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم عندي سيارة كورلا سبرينتر 95 وصادف نفس عطل الاوبترا فقمنا باضافة ثروتيل كهربائي خارجي وكانت العملية ناجحة 100%


----------



## hawk5 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## firasaliraqi (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------

